# Work in progress



## Geno (Feb 14, 2010)

This is my Garage. It's 42'w x48'd, with 12' sidewalls. It's still a work in progress, with a ceiling, insulation, and an interior wall in the works.
View attachment 98

View attachment 99

View attachment 97


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow. That garage looks cool!  So what's your initial plan?


----------



## Geno (Feb 15, 2010)

I am using it for auto and motorcycle repair and restoration. I will be adding a steel ceiling with blown in insulation, as well as walls around the compressor and welding area for metal working and fab work.View attachment 106


View attachment 107


View attachment 108


View attachment 109


View attachment 110


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Mar 4, 2010)

You have a great garage. Surely it is expensive garage. How much is your budget for that garage?


----------

